# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکل زبان فارسی ( میشه 5 تا تست و زد ؟ )

## mojtabamessi

برای زبان فارسی چیکار کنم واقعن هنگ کردم دی وی دی زبان فارسی اقای عبدالمحمدی رو دیدم خوب بود ولی وقتی تستای سراسری رو میخام بزنم همه رو اشتباه میزنم حداقل باید نصفشو درست بزنم ولی خیلی تعداد کمی رو درست میزنم درسنامه خط ویژه رو هم خوندم خوب نبود به نظرتون هر شب 10 تا تست از موضوعی گاج بزنم وضعیتم بهتر میشه ؟ اصولن زبان فارسی تا چه حد باید نکته بدونم تا برم تست بزنم ؟ درسیه که باید با تست یاد بگیرم یا درسنامه ( زبان فارسی هامون سبطی نه کتابش نه فیلمی که در الا گذاشت نمیخام استفاده کنم کلن باهاش نمیسازم ) رتبه های برتر واسه زبان فارسی چیکار کردن ؟ هنگ کردم

----------


## MOAZIZ

> برای زبان فارسی چیکار کنم واقعن هنگ کردم دی وی دی زبان فارسی اقای عبدالمحمدی رو دیدم خوب بود ولی وقتی تستای سراسری رو میخام بزنم همه رو اشتباه میزنم حداقل باید نصفشو درست بزنم ولی خیلی تعداد کمی رو درست میزنم درسنامه خط ویژه رو هم خوندم خوب نبود به نظرتون هر شب 10 تا تست از موضوعی گاج بزنم وضعیتم بهتر میشه ؟ اصولن زبان فارسی تا چه حد باید نکته بدونم تا برم تست بزنم ؟ درسیه که باید با تست یاد بگیرم یا درسنامه ( زبان فارسی هامون سبطی نه کتابش نه فیلمی که در الا گذاشت نمیخام استفاده کنم کلن باهاش نمیسازم ) رتبه های برتر واسه زبان فارسی چیکار کردن ؟ هنگ کردم



اینقدر باید تست بزنی تا حالت از هرچی زبان فارسیه بهم بخوره تا بتونی 5 تا تستو بزنی (حداقل 500 تست کنکور تا برای 5 تا تست کنکور)

----------


## Frigidsoul

داداش برای زبان فارسی کتاب و درسنامه های معمولی مثل گاج کافیه تنها چیز مهم تسته همین.

----------


## mojtabamessi

اوکی از امشب هر شب 10 تست از موضوعی میزنم امیدوارم بهتر بشم و درس از روز تست یاد بگیرم

----------


## Wild Rose

> برای زبان فارسی چیکار کنم واقعن هنگ کردم دی وی دی زبان فارسی اقای عبدالمحمدی رو دیدم خوب بود ولی وقتی تستای سراسری رو میخام بزنم همه رو اشتباه میزنم حداقل باید نصفشو درست بزنم ولی خیلی تعداد کمی رو درست میزنم درسنامه خط ویژه رو هم خوندم خوب نبود به نظرتون هر شب 10 تا تست از موضوعی گاج بزنم وضعیتم بهتر میشه ؟ اصولن زبان فارسی تا چه حد باید نکته بدونم تا برم تست بزنم ؟ درسیه که باید با تست یاد بگیرم یا درسنامه ( زبان فارسی هامون سبطی نه کتابش نه فیلمی که در الا گذاشت نمیخام استفاده کنم کلن باهاش نمیسازم ) رتبه های برتر واسه زبان فارسی چیکار کردن ؟ هنگ کردم


پنج تا سواله...که حداقل سه تاش!! نوعش ثابته!.
که هر نوعش... با یه روش ثابت حل میشه...
اصلاااا چیزه پیچیده ای نیست :Yahoo (21): 
فقط کافیه برا حل اون سوالات روششو یاد بگیری!
تو اموزش آنلاین زبان فارسی عبدالمحمدی که لینک دانلودش تو سایت نشر الگو هست...روشش رو گفته!!!
بقیشم که تست زنی زیاد!!!
تا راه بیوفتی!

----------


## mina_77

> پنج تا سواله...که حداقل سه تاش!! نوعش ثابته!.
> که هر نوعش... با یه روش ثابت حل میشه...
> اصلاااا چیزه پیچیده ای نیست
> فقط کافیه برا حل اون سوالات روششو یاد بگیری!
> تو اموزش آنلاین زبان فارسی عبدالمحمدی که لینک دانلودش تو سایت نشر الگو هست...روشش رو گفته!!!
> بقیشم که تست زنی زیاد!!!
> تا راه بیوفتی!


درصد ادبیاتت خیلی توپ بود خدایی
نگو چیز پیچیده ای نی
برای تو پیچیده نی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## سحر96

> درصد ادبیاتت خیلی توپ بود خدایی
> نگو چیز پیچیده ای نی
> برای تو پیچیده نی


چندبود ؟

----------


## mina_77

> چندبود ؟


70%

----------


## سحر96

> 70%


افرین 
واسه زبان فارسی درسنامه چی میخونین بچه ها ؟

----------


## amin1441

5 تاشو که عمرا بشه زد! فقط عبدالمحمدی و طراح میتونن... :Yahoo (21):  
یعنی الان 80 درصد ادبیاتو فولی که گیر این 20 درصد زبان فارسییی؟!!!  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mobina77

درسنامه ی هفت خان خیلی سبزم بد نیست

----------


## samar_98

*درسنامه خیلی سبزو خوب و کامله 
تستاشم از نشر الگو 
البته درسنامه در اون حد مهم نی 
تست خیلی مهمه چون تو تسته که ادم نکته هارو عملا یاد میگیره 
بقول دوستمون اونقد باید تست بزنی که بعد کنکور اسم زبان فارسیم اومد بالا بیاری*

----------


## mina_77

> افرین 
> واسه زبان فارسی درسنامه چی میخونین بچه ها ؟



من که خودم نشر الگو خوندم هر دو سال رو هم نتیجه نگرفتم :Yahoo (4): 

از رز بپرس

----------


## mina_77

> *درسنامه خیلی سبزو خوب و کامله 
> تستاشم از نشر الگو 
> البته درسنامه در اون حد مهم نی 
> تست خیلی مهمه چون تو تسته که ادم نکته هارو عملا یاد میگیره 
> بقول دوستمون اونقد باید تست بزنی که بعد کنکور اسم زبان فارسیم اومد بالا بیاری*



دم دمای کنکور چطور مرورش کرد پس
حالا قرابت معنایی تو طول سال تست بزنی میره تو ذهن دیگه فراموش شدنی نیست
اما زبان فارسی با تایم گذاشتن روش عمرمو هدر دادم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Wild Rose

> درصد ادبیاتت خیلی توپ بود خدایی
> نگو چیز پیچیده ای نی
> برای تو پیچیده نی


 :Yahoo (23): 
باور کن من زبان فارسی نخوندم :Yahoo (4): 
همون عبدل جونو گوش کردم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali.sn

> افرین 
> واسه زبان فارسی درسنامه چی میخونین بچه ها ؟


زبان فارسي نشردريافت دكتر (هامون سبطى)عاليهههه

----------


## zamina

> زبان فارسي نشردريافت دكتر (هامون سبطى)عاليهههه


خیلی حجیمه که از فاگوزیست هم حجمش بیشتره  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## samar_98

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mina_77


دم دمای کنکور چطور مرورش کرد پس
حالا قرابت معنایی تو طول سال تست بزنی میره تو ذهن دیگه فراموش شدنی نیست
اما زبان فارسی با تایم گذاشتن روش عمرمو هدر دادم


نه اینجور که میگی نیس اتفاقا زبان فارسی هم اگه خوب با تست تمرین بشه خیلی بهتر از قرابت میره تو ذهن ،چون یه چیز فرمولیه 
هر چند کاملا موافقم که خیلی درس چندشیه 
اگه واقعا یه درسنامه فول آپشن میخای ، خیلی سبز عباس برابری (اسمشو مطمعن نیستم ولی فامیلیش همینه) 
تستای نشرالگو هم که خیلی خوبه که ⁦=_=⁩*

----------


## Saturn8

زبان فارسی تست های شمارش ترکیب وصفی و اضافی رو چطور می زنید بچه ها؟؟

----------

